# Second hand cars



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi there my son is in Taranaki and is looking for a second hand station wagon just wondered if anyone had one for sale or knew of a good one for sale.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Why doesn't he look on TradeMe? Or try a local car auction or car fair.


----------

